# 8 Gallon Split Build



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I'm working on a split Aquatop 8 gallon for my two girls, Mele and Lemon.
This thread will document process.

Any suggestions you guys have to help me along the way are appreciated 

Starting with:









Background: original thought was to make a mosaic with sea glass. Decided upon a simpler route of a glue-on background -- fabric, since nothing else that is water proof/resistant is appealing. Should be simple to remove or repair at a later date, as well.

Substrate: light-colored aquarium sand and sea glass

Plants: initial use of soft plastic plants, eventual planting with low-light plants. Floating plants for sure (dwarf water lettuce? frogbit?)

Decor: ceramic merbabies, possible small driftwood.















Companions: possible a few African Dwarf Frogs or Japanese Trapdoors.

Filtration: included with tank

Lighting: included with tank, should be enough for low-light plants.

Heater:








+thermometer


The ladies:

Mele








Lemon








I'm quite excited to get this started  In the meantime they are splitting a 10 gallon.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I wanted to start by installing the divider, but cannot fine any white report cover sliding spines.

So, today I installed the fabric background.

ModPodge (Matt), thick coating to help the fabric stick well. Will trim the excess once dry. Issue arises trying to attach fabric over the silicone edges. Will play around with this later.









Cute, huh?  Thought about something in turquoise chevrons or beachy stripes but I had this on hand and it looks good.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

That heater looks real slick and female bettas look gorgeous. Wow that background is pretty creative.


----------



## brian c (Jun 25, 2014)

love the back ground


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

I actually bought these for my 10g ^.^ Cheapest I could find in my area. Pluuus, free shipping!
Walmart Link


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Kaffrin said:


> I actually bought these for my 10g ^.^ Cheapest I could find in my area. Pluuus, free shipping!
> Walmart Link


Thanks for the tip! If I cannot find any tomorrow I will have to order them this way ;0)


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

I absolutely love the idea of using fabric as a background for your tank! I'm a quilter, so awesome-gorgeous fabric is something I already have in spades. Would you be willing to elaborate further on how you attached it to the back of your tank? I'm having trouble visualizing the process.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Sure thing  I'd love to see the results, too, if you give it a try!


1. Held fabric to the back of the tank to make sure I liked the look/had enough fabric
2. Cut fabric, with 1" extra on each border just in case
3. Ironed and lint-rolled fabric so it lays flat and has no cat hair on it (hah)
4. Poured a random glob of Mod Podge Matte onto the glass (I had the surface the background was being applied to facing up)
5. Smudged it around with my hands rather than a brush so that it created a thick, even coating (should be opaque white)
6.applied fabric - still adjustable at this point
7. smoothed out fabric with side of hand, patting as well to make sure fabric absorbs Mod Podge
8. paper towel to wipe off excess around edges
9. let dry for 2 hrs
10. trim off excess fabric
11. glue down any edges that didn't stick
12. using credit card, tucked edges into tank trim if it was possible (only on part of the trim worked for this on this tank, in stock tanks both the bottom and top trim should accept the fabric being tucked under

Continue to let dry. I'm sure an additional coat can be added to the back of the fabric for a wetter look.

The fabric looks like it can peel off easily at a later point, and cleanup would be easy with Goof-Off.

Maybe you can quilt something for the back  How cute would that be?


----------



## Ehmdee (Jun 29, 2013)

Merbabies, how cute :blink:

I'm not one to enjoy anything besides a 'natural' look, but even in progress your tank looks so darling!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Thanks ;0)

Usually I go for natural, so this is a little different for me.


----------



## autojoy (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey, this is beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing your tips on the fabric background too ^_^ Your ladies are so cute as well ^^


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

thank you


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks so much for the step-by-step instructions! I dug through my fabric stash, hemming and hawing until I saw THE fabric I had to have as background. It's drying on the dining room table now. I'll post a pic after everything said and done.

A pieced background would be really adorable. Maybe someday!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I can't wait to see it!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

A. Beautiful girls
B. lovely background and instructions
C. Keep up the good work


----------



## Jennalyn (Jun 23, 2014)

Here's the result of following your instructions to attach the bg! In hindsight, I should have used a little less Mod Podge (I really globbed it on there), but I'm literally the only person who will see the slight clear pockets it created between tank and fabric. Not the best photo due to morning sun, but oh well. All of the gold is actually metallic, so it'll gleam beautifully with the tank light.


----------



## givemethatfish (Feb 10, 2014)

I love that blue. That was a great choice!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, it is beautiful. Great job


----------



## meganlbetta (Nov 25, 2012)

Would love to see a picture of the finished tank!!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

That looks great! It reminds me of lapis lazuli, my favorite stone.

Yeah I was nervous about uneven pockets using mod podge but it dries clear, thank goodness!


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

I ordered the white dividers from Walmart... but they hadn't arrived and I was tired of waiting, so after hunting through approximately 15 stores, I finally got my hands on some white cover sliders!

Very difficult fit the divider in, the standard rectangular tanks are much easier to set up. But it looks good! And will look better.

The girls will be going in soon :O)


----------



## Kaffrin (Apr 1, 2014)

Ha! I had the same feeling x3 I was soo anxious for them to arrive. Everything is looking very pretty and clean! Love it~


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

The girls are in 

Water in, treated with Prime and Stability.
Temporary plants are soft plastic (soft as fabric).
Heater and thermometer are in.
Merbabies are in, too!
Not happy with the lighting, but may be something I can modify.
















See how the bulb is mostly on one side?









Mele's side!









Mele is surprisingly shy. I am always impressed by how pretty she is, and I hope she will swim around in the open soon!









Lemon's side!









Lemon is the most darned adorable little spoonhead ever! When I first put her in the tank, she spent a minute flaring at the heater before exploring the rest of the tank.

I can hear her chewing when she eats - so cute. And her colors remind me of mermaids 
















The filter is louder than anticipated. I'm going to ask Aquatop if there is any way to change this. It's not rattling against anything, the actual motor is loud. At least it's in the bathroom, so it won't bother anyone.

Filter is wet/dry and came with a mechanical filtration pad. I've added biological media.
















I like the feeding hatch.









The cable management on the hood is pretty awesome, too!
















I think next, I will clean up the exterior and add substrate. After that, I'll order some plants 

I ordered the tank for my next build. 14 Gallon bowfront from Aquatop. It comes with a filter but I won't be using it.

It will be an upgrade for this tank community currently in a 10 gallon:

The sassy Kanoa:








Waldo:








Tetras!








So much fun


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

Nice tank!! I love their tanks, I've got the Aquatop 14 gallon in silver last year from their website. Got mine for $39 and free shipping, believe it or not. I love the design of the tank, especially the top, but wasn't keen on the UGF which came with it so changed that out. I should have gotten another when I had the chance.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

only $39 o.o holy cow! Yeah I don't much like UGFs.


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Turns out this is no longer a 'females" tank. Lemon is a dude.
Here he is flirting with Mele through the divider:


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Lemon got into Mele's side of the tank when I overfilled the tank *shudders* I don't know if this is going to work. I'll just end up with beat up fish - he's not big enough to wrap around her, don't now why he even tries...


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Love the background


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

thanks!

Sand went in. I also bought 2 ADF to put in once the sand settles. Hoping to fert and plant next week. Any tips for keeping plants healthy in a sand substrate? What plants grow best in sand?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Any plant will grow in sand if you use root tabs. If Lemon went over the divider, you can fix that by attaching a 2"-3" piece of craft mesh to the top so it looks like a "T".


----------



## InStitches (May 26, 2014)

Sweet  I need to get some root tabs.

I'm gonna work on the divider some more, thanks for the tip!

The sand has settled very well over 24 hours. The frogs are doing great with Mele (only one issue where she wanted the bloodworm in one of the Frog's mouths) and are more active than I expected - I guess seeing these guys sit around in vases is just not the same. I'm planning on getting a couple more ADF soon  I hope Lemon is just as welcoming to froggy friends.

The sand is Nat Geo's, it was on sale. I bought two bags, but really only needed one so the other is going back. The original plan was white sand - like Siesta beach - but I decided to give this shade a try and so far I love it. It will look better with real plants in I'm sure.


----------

